# windscreen replacment cost



## Eq100 (Jul 1, 2009)

Any idea how much it would be to buy one of these outside the insurance? I was driving home yesterday and noticed that my screen looked like there was a lot of tree sap on it.. I get out, clean it and find that these are in fact tiny stone chips !!!..Must have been some fine aggregate lying around on the motorway although I didn't notice anything actually spraying the windscreen and am a bit perplexed. At any rate, not sure if insurance will cover it and was wondering how much one of these would be to replace.

Any info would be appreciated

cheers

EQ


----------



## RickyTT (Nov 8, 2007)

About £350 I think.


----------



## Tim G (Feb 16, 2005)

Insurance will cover it if you make it a bit worse to justify a new screen :wink:


----------



## edp33 (Jul 24, 2007)

Your looking at around £400 from a dealership for a replacement windscreen. I was going to get one because the windscreen company used by my insurance were a complete waste of time, 6 replacements in 1 year... but they would only put £120 towards a windscreen not fitted by their approved people.

The £50 excess is alot cheaper if the windscreen people know what they are doing, also it doesn't usually effect your insurance premium because it doesn't count as a claim.

You could try visiting some of those people that fix small cracks in the windscreen if the insurance company won't pay up, (no harm in calling the insurance and getting the windscreen company out to check, it doesn't cost you anything.)


----------



## Eq100 (Jul 1, 2009)

I thought as much.....okay I will pursue these options ...thanks for your help everyone..
EQ


----------



## jay (Mar 17, 2009)

When i pop down to my local halfords there is always this dude sat there under a pop up bivvy with a sign saying free wind screen repairs..........???? :idea:


----------



## KentishTT (Jun 28, 2007)

A centre punch and a club hammer will sort it out.

Then 0800 36 36 36 quoting your insurance details


----------



## Dave-TT (Feb 24, 2009)

I have got two stone chips which slightly crack out, and i have a few other chips, although they have been "fix"/filled in the look the same, i have had them both done, but auto windscreens put it down as one job, so i'm going to ask them to replace the windscreen just for my excess of £75!

Dave


----------



## amills2005 (Jun 11, 2009)

Hi EQ where in the country are you?

We use an independent windscreen guy at work and when my mini needed one it was only £100 fitted, so im sure he can get tt ones fairly cheap as well

Im in leeds

thanks

anthony


----------



## Charlie (Dec 15, 2006)

Just bash it with a hammer and get it replaced for the excess, as mentioned it doesn't affect your insurance 

Charlie


----------



## Eq100 (Jul 1, 2009)

amills2005,

Im down in Brighton... bit far I suppose.

Cheers though,,

EQ100
Phantom Black QS


----------



## Typhhon (Oct 28, 2006)

Remove wiper blade.

Accidently flick wiper arm down...

Large crack..beyond repair

Did it on my last BMW..

Felt a right prat 

Then they only had a gradient tint in stock so for £50 got a neat upgrade 

Moral.... looks more believeable than a centre punch :wink:


----------



## roddy (Dec 25, 2008)

Typhhon said:


> Remove wiper blade.
> 
> Accidently flick wiper arm down...
> 
> ...


never having done it. :wink: , but i believe you withdraw the centre punch when finished ( remove the evidence !!! ).


----------



## jjones (Jul 25, 2009)

becareful, had an impreza which had the screen replaced. they had to do it twice as the first time it leaked. they must have scraped the paint down the to the metal while removing the screen and i then had rust bubbles along the top edge of the screen a few years later.

also they tend to fit pattern screens that are no where near as tough as the oem fitted screen.


----------



## Ancien-TT (Sep 22, 2007)

jay said:


> When i pop down to my local halfords there is always this dude sat there under a pop up bivvy with a sign saying free wind screen repairs..........???? :idea:


Strange thing but I saw one of these tents today at a shopping outlet at York. Had a good look at windscreen when we parked up to check we had no problems. All clear.

Later on the way home I noticed a crack about 5 inches long in the centre of the screen starting from the bottom and then doing a loop back towards the bottom [smiley=bigcry.gif] No sign of a chip anywhere on it. Wondering if it is possible for this to happen going over one of the speed bumps on the way out of the outlet.

Have just made an appointment online for Autoglass to come to the house to replace. Cost to me £75 excess on insurance and they sort all the paperwork.


----------



## Eq100 (Jul 1, 2009)

...does the windscreen have a different part number according to the year? Mine apears to have a graded tint which I would like to ensure I get when I replace ...

eq
Phantom Black TTQS


----------



## Eq100 (Jul 1, 2009)

Done.....paid the 70 quid.....no problems. the guy who fixed it though informs me it would have cost about £600 outside insurance which he assures me is "reasonable"....I think not.

Cheers
EQ


----------



## smithtt (Nov 11, 2008)

I had mine done for £300 quid all in with the green tint and the tint on the top of the screen
no wind noise and no leaks

Also when I done the qs roof al the glass came out and they charged £45 quid to do this. Not bad eh.


----------

